# Mouse constipation during pregnancy?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone noticed their does experiencing pooping troubles during pregnancy? I saw that one of mine had some crusty poop kinda hanging out there every time I looked at her, and just now she came out of the nest and dropped a bunch of super large mouse plops all around her cage. Either the pressure built up enough to cause the damn to break, or a baby shifted. Her due date was yesterday/tonight, so she's as pregnant as it gets. I know pregnant women can have similar problems, that's what made me think of it in the first place.


----------

